
How I Fell (Back) In Love With the Desktop PC - DocFeind
http://hothardware.com/cs/blogs/aat/archive/2013/04/09/how-i-fell-back-in-love-with-the-desktop-pc.aspx
======
venomsnake
The death of the desktop PC is greatly exaggerated. It is just the replacement
rate that has slowed down to a crawl. A Core 2 duo E6600 that is 7 years old
will do just fine for almost all tasks, so there is no reason to decommission
the old ones and buy new ones.

------
duggieawesome
When working from home, I have an external monitor and a mechanical keyboard
that both hookup to my laptop. From my experience, you get best of both
worlds.

